# Mekong River Region Update



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

There was a post about these new finds a little while ago but here is a new update and some new photos of their discoveries. Enjoy.

Fanged frog, 162 other new species found - Science- msnbc.com


----------



## carbonetc (Oct 13, 2008)

That leopard gecko looks like it has ventured from another realm to devour the dreams of children.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

163 new species, and they have 8 pictures


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

bussardnr said:


> 163 new species, and they have 8 pictures


yeah, what is the deal with that? how is this documented?


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Found a few more pics and videos for ya....

Climate Change Threatens Mekong Species : Discovery News

These might be some of the same:
Fanged Frog, Other New Species Found in Mekong - ABC News

Heres the frog and there are a few videos here on the related videos section:
YouTube - Fanged Frog Discovered in Greater Mekong

One more of the pic with music to them; exciting! Staring the evil gecko...
WWF - Update - New species discovered in the Greater Mekong at risk of extinction due to climate change


----------

